

Vim Tips to Make Yourself Faster - joshbetz
https://joshbetz.com/2014/12/vim-tips

======
hobarrera
Relative Line Numbers looks actually pretty smart and interesting - I'll give
it a try. I have my doubts regarding matching exception traces with actual
line numers, but I suspect ":30" would still work.

~~~
joshbetz
> I suspect ":30" would still work.

Yep.

I only use relative line numbers in normal mode. The snippet I posted switches
back and forth automatically.

